# The ageless question



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

I have two rbp. I got them around christmas, but I have know idea what the date they were born. They are young yet. I noticed that one has got the nice ornage belly and fin, but the other one is just starting to get orange and a little smaller.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

So whats your question. How can you tell the age? I don't even know if thats possible to tell just by looking at the fish through the glass. Maybe by looking you might be able to give a vague (but nowhere near exact) age. Like, if you got him around christmas and they were about the size of a dime, they were probably about 2 or 3 weeks old. But, growth depends on diet, water quality, temperature...a bunch of diffrent factors tie in to make a fish grow, even the individual fishes metabolism.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Thompson374 Posted on Feb 22 2004, 04:15 PM
> So whats your question. How can you tell the age? *I don't even know if thats possible to tell just by looking at the fish through the glass. Maybe by looking you might be able to give a vague (but nowhere near exact) age.* Like, if you got him around christmas and they were about the size of a dime, they were probably about 2 or 3 weeks old. But, growth depends on diet, water quality, temperature...a bunch of diffrent factors tie in to make a fish grow, even the individual fishes metabolism.
> 
> trollioso Posted on Feb 22 2004, 05:57 AM
> I have two rbp. I got them around christmas, but I have know idea what the date they were born. They are young yet. I noticed that one has got the nice ornage belly and fin, but the other one is just starting to get orange and a little smaller.


Certainly a good way of approximating its age. To know for sure would require having a low power microscope, a slide and a single fish scale. You count the circuli (like rings of a tree) to determine age.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Certainly a good way of approximating its age. To know for sure would require having a low power microscope, a slide and a single fish scale. You count the circuli (like rings of a tree) to determine age.


 WOW


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

does anybody know if this "ring count " method works on piranha


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

fishfinder said:


> does anybody know if this "ring count " method works on piranha


 haha, what do you think they are talking about? trees?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thats cool.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Paul Posted on Feb 26 2004, 07:41 AM
> QUOTE (fishfinder @ Feb 25 2004, 03:14 PM)
> does anybody know if this "ring count " method works on piranha
> 
> ...


Read and learn.









How to tell your piranha age.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Ahh frank, resident expert and genius. FRANK HAS SPOKEN!!!!


----------

